# Next step after Clomid?



## Minnie Lew (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi,

I'm on C2 of clomid, C1 i was on 100g but never ovulated even though there was one good follicle so they increased me to 150g and this time it looks like i ovulated but i still only had one good follicle. While being told i had ovulated i was also told that i'm not responding well to the clomid and that they can't increase it anymore so we need to move on to the next step.

I was then informed that it would probably be IVF, but surely there's some steps inbetween? I have no problem with IVF but i feel as though IVF is the very last stage and if that doesn't work theres nothing else to try so i'm worried that as nothing yet has worked what if IVF doesn't

I have bad PCOS but i am a good weight (BMI 22) however i NEVER ovulate normally so without help we'll never concieve and so far nothing seems to be working so i'm hoping someone might be able to give guidance on the different stages between Clomid and IVF or if there is more hope if IVF does fails.

Thanks 

Jazz


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Assuming your tubes are all fine and your DHs swimmers are good then have you considered IUI ?  If you don't ovulate naturally on your own then you can have medicated IUI so they prescribe you either something like clomid or another form of stimulating drug but then you have insemination as close to ovulation as possible....so it's more "natural" form of conceiving, with a little helping hand....but without being so invasive and less expensive as IVF ?

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Minnie Lew (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for your response. Tubes are fine and His swimmers are good it's just the actually ovulating thats the problem, I will have a look into IUI so at least i'm informed about it if they suggest it.

I've also heard that some women with PCOS that aren't responding to Clomid can respond great to Tamoxifen - is this true and what is the difference between the two? I've read on here that Tamoxifen seems to have nastier side effects than Clomid.

Thanks

Jazz


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya hun

Yes some girls have been px tamoxifen instead of clomid, esp if they haven't responded or have been bad on clomid. But it seems not all clinics will px it as its not 'the norm'  

The girls that I knew that had changed to tamoxifen found that they had less side effects and responded better


----------



## Minnie Lew (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for the advice, i guess we'll see in a weeks time what the outcome is .... fingercrossed its a BFP and these whole posts were pointless lol!  

Thanks again

Jazz


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

just wanted to say I was like you...although I did ovulate sporadically!  Clomid didn't work for me and my tubes were fine I had PCO and my BMI was 24.  My PCT wanted me to have a free NHS IVF but wouldn't fund IUI so we opted for private IUI and planned to try 3 cycles before moving to IVF.  I had medicated IUI with gonal F and it worked first time!  We have Rosie now who is nearly 2.5 years old.  

After having Rosie my periods became regular and I went back onto metformin to help with my skin (the only PCO side effect I had)  and last September I got pregnant naturally!  A complete shock.

Sorry I am waffling don't give up hope and I would say give IUI a go!


----------



## Minnie Lew (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi Again,

Just wanted to say thanks for all the replies. Did an early test this morning and found a VERY faint line so looks like i might have just got my first BFP!  so fingerscrossed she tucks in tight and we get our miracle baby!

Thanks again for the support.

Jazz


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

congratulations!  Rest up and take it easy


----------

